# N/A vs FI vr6



## chadbaxtrom (Oct 23, 2008)

I've been piecing together a turbo kit for my 2000 jetta vr for the last 2 years. I'm so close to finishing but my friends are trying to talk me out of it. I have too much money invested to turn back now but i'm looking for other opinions. I was thinking of buying a block to build and drop it in but they don't seem to think its worth it. Should I sell everything and keep it N/A or go through with it. Also a thought is to trade for a supercharger kit. Any thoughts/suggestions?? Any would be greatly appreciated

Tips on the build would also be helpful...links or anyone with experience


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

Go through with it , boosted vr's are a blast to drive.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

there are lots of motors that make great NA builds, the VR isnt one of them.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

First get new friends second do what you want to do n do it right... third have fun with a boosted vr6 when u finish it:beer:


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Your friends are jealous . Boosted vr's are dope ! I love mine, it sounds amazing


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

they are just afraid to get their asses kicked by a VW


----------



## chadbaxtrom (Oct 23, 2008)

They all have vw's. One has ls 300 with 2jz


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

TBT-Syncro said:


> there are lots of motors that make great NA builds, the VR isnt one of them.


this


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

TBT-Syncro said:


> there are lots of motors that make great NA builds, the VR isnt one of them.


Truth.

You'll spend the same amount as a turbo setup and only have a fraction of the power. You have to be real committed to an n/a build.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

if you have the parts throw them in...... that's insanity to collect for so long and not do it

besides VRT's are wicked fun to drive.... I've never regretted going F/I.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

pretty sure we have a 10 sec qm na vr kicking around here somewhere.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

i doubt you will see a VR6 without any power adders in the 10s... 11.8 is the fastest last year as far as I know... and 12.6 is the 2nd fastest in the 2011 race ladder

if you want a 10sec all motor car, get a Honda hatch with a... K or B and even H


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

masterqaz said:


> pretty sure we have a 10 sec qm na vr kicking around here somewhere.


There ain't none. Sucks. Honda guy are running that all day on a nearly stock K-Series.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

TBT-Syncro said:


> there are lots of motors that make great NA builds, the VR isnt one of them.





Capt.Dreadz said:


> There ain't none. Sucks. Honda guy are running that all day on a nearly stock K-Series.






PjS860ct said:


> i doubt you will see a VR6 without any power adders in the 10s... 11.8 is the fastest last year as far as I know... and 12.6 is the 2nd fastest in the 2011 race ladder


Truth about the 10's thing, but there are a few guys floating around the low 12's, and root beer ran 12.4 all motor 12v, with room to grow. But he got rid of his 12v stuff,


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I must admit, i would love to see what a hogged out 3.6 could do.  Their ports are HUGE.








_*pic courtesy of GT42*_


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

That 3.6 head is dope and may be my next upgrade..if it will fit.
FI is a big commitment, but the rewards are worth it.
Steve


----------



## chadbaxtrom (Oct 23, 2008)

Up


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

We love em but the VR6 is special-ED. IMHO, not the best bang for the buck NA or FI.
But it is one of those motors that can take the beating stock. I would do it again.


----------



## chadbaxtrom (Oct 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Why are you bumping? The information has been dealt.


----------



## chadbaxtrom (Oct 23, 2008)

AJmustDIE said:


> Why are you bumping? The information has been dealt.


I mean is it hurting you that I bumped it? Maybe Id like more opinions/info. If you don't like it don't read it or reply. Thanks pal


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

Give me your parts and stay N/A. lol Idk what your friends are smoking but make it a vrt. Like everyone else said they're a great motor to take a beating and they are one of the best sounding motors when turbo, or n/a. Youll have alot more fun turbo.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Chad, you know who to contact. He will set you straight.


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

Yep boost+ vr = win all day, but i am more a S/C guy ( :


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

OP...

The only thing gheyer than your friends; is YOU if you listen to them..


----------

